# Announcement: Epson SC-P400 A3+ Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 3, 2015)

```
<strong>Desktop A3+ printer includes pigment inks and flexible connectivity</strong></p>
<p>Epson’s latest A3+ pro-photo printer combines a lightweight, stylish and compact design with many features for creating professional-quality prints on a range of media. Combining pigment inks and advanced connectivity features in one affordable package, the SC-P400 is ideal for amateur photographers and photography enthusiasts alike.</p>
<p>Amateur photographers and photo enthusiasts can now create impressive, professional-quality prints with the SC-P400. Utilising a seven-colour UltraChrome HiGloss 2 ink-set with gloss optimiser means photos will have vibrant colours and a uniform smooth gloss finish. The inks are delivered onto the page by a printhead that creates the smallest ink droplet size of any A3+ photo printer on the market , ensuring incredibly accurate prints.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Martin Johns, Product Manager Pro Photo, Epson UK, said: “Completing our new SC-P line-up of pro-photo desktop printers, the SC-P400 is ideal for users who want to create professional results on a range of media. As well as offering superior connectivity options and versatile media printing, it comes with the most affordable pigment ink-set on the market1, meaning cost-conscious users can keep their costs down.”</p>
<p>Creating professional-quality prints in sizes up to A3+ is easy and – thanks to a wide range of supported media – stunning photographs can be displayed in a number of ways. For users who desire prints with a museum-quality appearance, the SC-P400 includes a fine art paper path that is extremely easy to use as it has a rear-loading tray. Printing on roll media is optimised with two roll paper holders that allow accurate printing on two-inch core media. If users require thicker photos, rigid media of up to 1.3mm is also supported, while CD and DVD printing is also possible.</p>
<p>More flexible than ever before, the new model comes with a range of advanced connectivity features, including Wi-Fi printing. Whether you are using a smartphone or tablet, by simply downloading the iPrint app to your device, you can quickly and effortlessly print photos wirelessly. The printer can even be connected to a local network in a photo lab or office thanks to its built in Ethernet capability.</p>
<p>Furthermore, it is the smallest and lightest A3+ photo printer with pigment inks available on the market1, meaning users can save precious desk and counter space. Its stylish and professional design will also make it an ideal addition to any modern home, studio or office.</p>
<p>The SC-P400 will be available to buy from 1st November 2015.</p>
<h3>KEY FEATURES</h3>
<ul>
<li>Epson UltraChrome Hi-Gloss 2 ink for superior quality and lightfastness</li>
<li>Wide colour gamut with 7 colours plus Gloss Optimiser</li>
<li>Highly accurate printing with min. ink droplet size of 1.5 pl</li>
<li>Affordable 14ml ink cartridges</li>
<li>Compatible with a wide range of media including fine art, glossy and matte papers</li>
<li>Roll paper holders allow users to easily print on 2″ core media.</li>
<li>Rear-loading fine art paper path for easy loading of fine art media</li>
<li>Rigid media support up to 1.3 mm</li>
<li>Wi-Fi for wireless printing from tablets, PCs and smartphones</li>
<li>Print from practically anywhere using your smartphone or tablet PC with Epson iPrint support</li>
<li>Built-in Ethernet</li>
<li>Modern design for high-quality look and feel</li>
<li>Compact footprint (622x324x219mm) fits well where space is an issue, at home or in the studio</li>
<li>Lightweight (12.3kg) design</li>
<li>Borderless printing</li>
<li>5760×1440 optimized resolution</li>
<li>CD/DVD printing</li>
</ul>
```


----------



## RGF (Sep 3, 2015)

wonder how this differs from the Epson 3880 (3900?)

do heads clog less?
significant increase gamut
other?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2015)

RGF said:


> wonder how this differs from the Epson 3880 (3900?)
> 
> do heads clog less?
> significant increase gamut
> other?



Its a 7 color printer. My 3880 has 9 cartridges. Its probably a more affordable printer. The printer has very tiny 14ML cartridges. ( I use 220ml Cartridges (aftermarket) in my 3880, the standard ones are 80 ml


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 6, 2015)

RGF said:


> wonder how this differs from the Epson 3880 (3900?)
> 
> do heads clog less?
> significant increase gamut
> other?



It's a replacement for the R2000, so an entirely different product to the 3880 (or P800 as the current version)

Hope to have one for a review in a few weeks, when I should be able to give a some more definite impressions ;-)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 6, 2015)

Surely this P400 and the P600 are both 13" machines?

Both are pigment "Ultrachrome" ink sets, the 400 seven cartridges, the 600 nine cartridges, they both have or can take roll holders etc etc. They are even very close in size.

Now obviously the SC-P400 is a lower priced and specced machine than the P600, but is there really that much difference?

And I feel truly sorry for anybody buying ink in genuine 14ml cartridges when there is no way of charging single colour lines.


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 6, 2015)

The R2000 actually surprised me with its print quality when I looked at it a while ago.

After making some custom profiles, even the B&W was much improved.

I'd not personally be so keen on using a printer with multiple small ink tanks like that too much, but it made some really good looking prints, especially glossy.

The P400 has 8 carts (7 colours + Gloss)
The P600 has 9 carts (8 at any time + black switch)

The P600 has multiple greys, and includes ABW in the driver (like the P600)

Assuming that the P400 is broadly similar to the R2000, then it will not have an ABW mode, but will likely print good B&W if you make the right profiles.

So yes, I expect there are some quite distinct differences (as with the R2000/R3000)

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/epson_r2000.html

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/epson_r3000.html


----------

